# Foot Traping



## dthompson (Dec 4, 2008)

How do u foottrap muskrat ive only used my 110 conibears? :beer:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I haven't done much foot trapping for muskrats but if you find their holes under a cut bank you can usually set it at the foot of it and set up a drowning rig. That or find a slide they're using and place it just under the waters surface at the foot.


----------

